# hardtail to full suspension



## maineyac32 (Nov 1, 2008)

is it possible to take my existing hardtaill and convert it into a full suspension for freeride. what would i have to do???

Thanks


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

You need a hack-saw, some door hinges, guts from a pogo-stick and some self tapping screws.
What ever you do, don't use WD-40!!:nono:


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

you just have to weld another dart to the back!


----------



## Spawne32 (May 22, 2009)

No.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Spawne32 said:


> No.


Pessimist.


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

Highdelll's way would be cheaper, but if this is your first attempt, I would suggest getting a conversion kit. Just check with your local bike shop.


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

JPark said:


> Highdelll's way would be cheaper, but if this is your first attempt, I would suggest getting a conversion kit. Just check with your local bike shop.


A lot of people don't know this, but most of the components in a light bulb repair kit can be used in a pinch to convert a hardtail mountain bike to full suspension. And light bulb repair kits are way cheaper than full suspension conversion kits.

David B.


----------



## dazada (Sep 17, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Pessimist.


lol


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

y u guys have to go so complex for. just cut and throw away the seatstay and the chainstay will function as a leaf spring - done


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

you should edit your post and run to the patent office. sitting on millions with that one!


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

vk45de said:


> y u guys have to go so complex for. just cut and throw away the seatstay and the chainstay will function as a leaf spring - done


Everyone knows cutting away the chainstay allows the seatstay to provide far superior suspension during climbs. Let the holy wars begin!

David B.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

You may have noticed that a few people above are taking the piss.

It is actually quite easy.

Just turn around the frame so your existing forks are at the back, then fit a new fork to the 'new' front. 

I would recommend the Tora 318 fork.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Apparently some of you kids are too young to remember the "Shockster" 

Pay no attention the the "XC" sticker. Anyone can clearly see that this beauty was overbuilt with frreeriding in mind. It's just that the term "freeride" had yet to be coined. I mean, check out the massive damper on this priceless jewel of forward thinking bicycle componentry.


----------



## MikeLD (Aug 8, 2009)

Now this is an entertaining thread ...


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

jeffj said:


> Apparently some of you kids are too young to remember the "Shockster"
> 
> Pay no attention the the "XC" sticker. Anyone can clearly see that this beauty was overbuilt with frreeriding in mind. It's just that the term "freeride" had yet to be coined. I mean, check out the massive damper on this priceless jewel of forward thinking bicycle componentry.


what was the msrp, i bet it would be better just buying a new bike instead of that


----------



## dazada (Sep 17, 2009)

jeffj said:


> Apparently some of you kids are too young to remember the "Shockster"
> 
> Pay no attention the the "XC" sticker. Anyone can clearly see that this beauty was overbuilt with frreeriding in mind. It's just that the term "freeride" had yet to be coined. I mean, check out the massive damper on this priceless jewel of forward thinking bicycle componentry.


lol... that thing is LARGE.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow. that Shockster is awesome. What does that thing weigh, 20 pounds? It looks "fully customizable," too! What kind of travel does that bad-boy get?

To the OP, as you can probably tell from the wise-cracks, there's no way to convert your hard-tail bike to full suspension (the marvelous Shockster not-withstanding). The best you can do is try to sell your old bike and get a new one. This forum is rife with suggestions for new bikes, including affordably-priced full suspension models.


----------



## sgk (Dec 2, 2013)

maineyac32 said:


> is it possible to take my existing hardtaill and convert it into a full suspension for freeride. what would i have to do???
> 
> Thanks


If you are trying to sit more comfortably on a hardtail check out the videos below which show how you can solve this with a very cool approach (I stumbled across this thread while looking for seat post suspension - so this might help someone else).

I never looked at a butt quite like this:
Cane Creek Thudbuster LT (long travel) 31.6 x 400mm Suspension bicycle seat post - YouTube

Cane Creek Thudbuster and headset - YouTube


----------



## IoC (May 14, 2009)

Everyone forgot the ball bearings.

It's all ball bearings nowadays.


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

maineyac32 said:


> is it possible to take my existing hardtaill and convert it into a full suspension for freeride. what would i have to do???
> Thanks


Troll?
Surely must be a troll? nobody, even a complete noob, could be that mechanically inept to even think this was possible.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Best thread in awhile... Lots of great advice for the OP. 



Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Sometimes I really want to help out the beginners who know nothing of the technology of mountain bikes. But then sometimes I wonder how people even passed high school physics classes...


----------



## Mister Win (Oct 28, 2018)

highdelll said:


> You need a hack-saw, some door hinges, guts from a pogo-stick and some self tapping screws.
> What ever you do, don't use WD-40!!:nono:


That would almost work! Almost... Look, I'm a noob to this site and I've never had anything better than a Huffy FS to judge by(that bike was shockingly decent until the pedal arm came off-nlt the pedal, the whole ARM), but I DO have extensive experience with the noble beach cruiser/lowrider bike and a company called Road Kandy has done this TWICE! Google Road Kandy Streamliner and Twinbar.

https://www.cycleexif.com/road-kandy-streamliner
https://www.cycleexif.com/road-kandy-twinbar

You can probably find a way to mount a spring on each rear downtube where the pinch brakes usually are bolted. You're gonna have to convert to discs, figure out how to make and mount a pivoting swingarm that holds tension at all points during motion, and make sure it's all stiff enough to handle a crash or two...

...It soulds like a bit less money and a TON more effort than just buying a FS bike, but if you do it right you might have a copyright!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Screamer (May 1, 2008)

lol...


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Dunno what's so funny. This is what I do with all my broken carbon hardtail frames. It's a bit like building a wheel only easier since the tension is all taken up by the springs.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Troll alert!


----------



## oldandrolling (Feb 14, 2018)

I took my saddle off and mounted a spring to my seat post with duck tape. Make sure you get the seat on your riding shorts reinforced or you will never be able to sit down again.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Look y'all, if OP hasn't been back to this thread in 9yrs, I don't think he'll ever be back.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Harold said:


> Look y'all, if OP hasn't been back to this thread in 9yrs, I don't think he'll ever be back.


You know what's odd? This thread has a small handful of responses and has over 17k views.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Harold said:


> Look y'all, if OP hasn't been back to this thread in 9yrs, I don't think he'll ever be back.


Who cares? This is grand entertainment. Besides, I'm learning the latest hip phrases like pedal arm and pinch brakes.

As for the shocker, well, that's a different definition than the one I'd heard.
=sParty


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm pretty sure he tried the door hinge idea and fell to his death.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

If this had not been resurrected I would have never learned of the shockster. Worth it, if you ask me.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

^ Same, ive never seen that thing. Unfortunately, I cant unsee it and have to continue living knowing that thing is out there, somewhere.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

tfinator said:


> If this had not been resurrected I would have never learned of the shockster. Worth it, if you ask me.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Good point



One Pivot said:


> ^ Same, ive never seen that thing. Unfortunately, I cant unsee it and have to continue living knowing that thing is out there, somewhere.


I may troll ebay for one....

Dude! I just found some stickers!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Shockste...h=item46757d11a1:g:zzAAAOSwI~tabbXo:rk:4:pf:0

Also looks like the VRC guys know of this thing already.

https://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-ret...und-shockster-add-rear-suspension-420848.html


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Why would I use just one? I can't imagine a reason I would not also replace my fork with this superior suspension technology

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

